# Carolina rig help!!



## RANGER16 (Jan 17, 2007)

I need some advice on the Carolina rig. I have tried it multiple times with different size weights, leader lengths and baits. NOTHIN! Are there certain areas that are better for Carolina rigs or certain baits. Have been getting my but handed to me in my bass club by guys throwing them but they are staying tightlipped. Any help would be great!..Thanks.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I like to throw a rig in deeper water. Points, ledges, etc. works for me in rocky areas. As soon as the bottom starts to want to snag the rig, get ready!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

As far as baits go, try some floating plastics like Zulus or floating straight tail worms with a light wire hook... that way, even when you stop reeling in your rig the bait is off the bottom. I had little success using it too, till i started using floaters. Then just take your time with the casts... most of the hits come when the bait is stationary.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I throw a Carolina rig a lot. Like Bassnpro says, I use it mostly in rocky areas. It's both a power and a finesse rig that can be used in both shallow and deep water. I probably use a lighter weight than most people do, usually going with a 3/8 oz brass bullet sinker or a 3/8 oz lead walking sinker if the bottom is particularly rocky. I'll run 2 glass beads with a brass disc called a ticker in between the beads so my whole sinker set up probably weighs 1/2 oz. I'll go with a lighter sinker in shallower water or along weed edges. When I fish weeds I don't put on the beads or the ticker because I want the weight to come through the weeds with the least resistance possible. 

I probably use a shorter leader than most do too. Usually about 24" when fishing rocks n such, and going up to about 36" when fishing weeds. I mostly use 17 - 20# fluorocarbon for the main line and 12# fluorocarbon for the leader, but recently I've been using 50# braid as my main line and I'm kind of liking it. 7' medium heavy, fast action rod. You need something that moves line and has the power to set the hook at long range. When you get a bite move the rod tip towards your line while you reel in the slack then sweep your rod to the side. That way you move the most line possible. An overhead snap set just doesn't move enough line. Another little tip that will help ..... before you put on your weight put one of the little rubber bobber stops on your line and position it about a foot above your weight. When you cast a Carolina rig the weight has a tendency to separate from the swivel, some times as much as 2' or more. Having the bobber stop up the line from the weight will keep the weight closer to the swivel, and help with casting the rig, and it won't affect the fishes ability to take line without feeling the weight of your sinker. 

As far as baits I use, I usually use some kind of craw or lizard imitation. A fry type bait is also good. Unlike Buckzye, I haven't seen much of a difference between floating and none floating baits, but then again I don't fish it in weeds all that often. My guess is a floating bait like Buckzye mentioned would work better in weeds.


----------



## RANGER16 (Jan 17, 2007)

Great info!...thank you.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Carolina rigs are great for off shore structure and points. Look for old road beds, humps, islands, underwater weed lines, and long extended points. To me though, they are absolutely best in windy conditions. You throw out, let it sink to the bottom, and just reel in at steady pace. You can always maintain contact and feel with the bottom under the windiest conditions. If you can't feel bottom, go to a heavier weight. A great asset!


----------

